# Help w/ Costa Rica plans



## loosefeet (Feb 1, 2006)

My teen son is planning to go with the school on a trip to Costa Rica this summer.  His itinerary is set.  However, I'm thinking about taking my 2 younger sons (9 and 5) and tour also.  I can make a trade with a week I need to use at:

Resort Name Resort ID Location Max Occ Check-in Date Range 
Giardini di Papagayo Resort and 

 8605 Guanacaste, COSTA RICA  4/2  07/15/2006 - 07/29/2006 
Makuti Hotel and Resort 

 8606 Guanacaste, COSTA RICA  4/2  07/15/2006 - 07/29/2006 
Jungle Lodge 

 8607 Reserva Tortuguero, COSTA RICA  4/2  07/15/2006 - 07/29/2006 

Does anyone have any experience with these resorts.  I see no reviews.  The kids are pretty seasoned travelers, but I certainly want something safe and comfortable.  The kids speak Spanish, and I love to expose them to the natural world.
How about the locations of each?


----------



## eal (Feb 1, 2006)

*resorts in Costa Rica*

Hi Lyoder,
The first two of these resorts are near each other on the Pacific Coast in the province of Guanacaste, near the international airport in Liberia.  

My workplace had a flurry of Costa Rica activity last winter - my family stayed for a week at weekly-rental place called Los Almendros de Ocotal, that cost $119 per night for a two-bedroom unit.  It was very nice and you can find it online at http://www.losalmendros.com/rates.html

A colleague went to Giardini de Papagayo, which is just north of where we were at Playa Ocotal, on Panama Beach.  She had a great time and had good things to say about the resort.  She and her husband were looking to enjoy the beach and relax.  Here is a web page with mixed reviews:

http://www.debbiescaribbeanresortreviews.com/costarica/hotel.html#hotel

Another colleague stayed at Nakuti Lodge (not "Makuti", as it is listed in the RCI directory) and she ended up hanging out at the Giardini because it was nicer.  Here are a mixed bag of reviews:
http://www.debbiescaribbeanresortreviews.com/costarica/elnakuti.html

Unfortunately the Jungle Lodge is located on the Caribbean coast and it will be very rainy all summer.  I can't seem to locate any reviews.

We go to Costa Rica for at least two weeks at a time.  Our favourite place to stay is Pueblo Real near Manuel Antonio National Park (RCI #2883).  RCI and TUG both have reivews posted.  It will be rainier in the summer than Guanacaste but usually just a shower in the afternoon maybe every other day.  You could put in an ongoing search with RCI and see if they can come up with a week that you could use.  

You and your boys will fall in love with Costa Rica!


----------

